# Praying in Jesus name



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

I have noticed that some preachers say we pray in your name at the end of their prayers. I would like some of your thoughts on this. The Bible says there is only one way to God in 1Timothy2:5 For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus. also in Colossians3:17 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him. Do their prayers have to be answer by God if they do not go through Jesus? Also I have a neighbor that says Mary is co mediator. Let me know what ya'll think about this. Thanks


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Interested in the replies here.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

In Jesus Name


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Christ*

Is the way the truth and the life NO ONE comes to the father except by Jesus.

NO Roman church pantheon of Saints, no other intercessors, except for the Holy Spirit given to Christians and Jew alike on the day of Pentecost. If you had seen Christ when he walked the earth , you would also be looking at God.

God's word is very clear on this - its just than man has a hard time believing and "interpreting" the language idioms as translated from that time.

Christ is enough for me !!!

In Jesus name --


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

The new covenant; in Jesus name is the prayer of our time....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Jesus name.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

in Jesus name, he is sitting on right hand of GOD the father there to make intercession for us.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Who intercedes on our behalf !!*

The New Testament teaching about God as a trinity â€" Father, Son and Holy Spirit â€" is remarkable. A specific role of the Son and the Holy Spirit, perhaps even more amazing, is their work of intercession on behalf of believers.

Paul tells us in Romans 8:27 that the Holy Spirit â€œintercedes (entungchanei) for the saints according to the will of Godâ€. A few verses later (vs.34) he tells us that the Messiah Jesus, risen and at the right hand of God, â€œindeed intercedes (entungchanei) for us.â€ The author of Hebrews (7:25) similarly rejoices that Jesus, who is able to save people completely, â€œalways lives to make intercession (entungchanein) for them.â€

This verb only occurs in two other places in the New Testament. When Festus brings Paulâ€™s case before King Agrippa (Acts 25:24) he says that â€œthe whole Jewish community petitioned (ene touchon) meâ€ concerning this man, shouting that he ought not to live any longer.â€ This is a common usage of this verb, denoting a person or group making a request to a person in authority to address a specific need. In this case, they petitioned Festus to execute Paul. Festus asked King Agrippa to adjudicate this case and to tell him how he should respond to this petition. We find many examples of such petitions in the papyri that come from the first century. This was the usual process that people used in the Roman world to seek the help of officials in solving their problems or dealing with injustice.

Paul also uses this verb (Romans 11:2-3) to describe Elijahâ€™s desperate plea to God (1 Kings 19:10,14) after his victory at Mt. Carmel to rescue him from Israelites who were seeking to kill him. â€œHe pleads (entungchanei) with God against Israel.â€ He makes a petition to God to intervene and save him from his enemies.

The primary sense of this verb relates to meeting, appearing before someone. When such an interview has to do with a third party, usually to complain, it has the connotation of accuse. For example, when Danielâ€™s enemies discover him praying in a manner contrary to Dariusâ€™ decree, they accuse him before the king. â€œThen these men petitioned (enetuchon) the king and said, â€˜King Darius, â€¦Daniel, who is from the sons of the Judean captivity has not obeyed your decreeâ€¦.â€™â€ (Daniel 6:12,13 Greek translation). But often the reason why a person seeks an audience with another person is to make a request and so the verb comes to mean pray, ask, make a request. In many cases it is the petition of a person to a king or individual with considerable authority to act decisively.

When Paul then encourages Christians by telling them that both the Holy Spirit and the Messiah Jesus â€œmakes petitions for themâ€ to God the Father, what does he imply? In both cases (Romans 8:27,34) he uses a present tense, indicating that the petitioning is continuous in some fashion. In the case of Messiah Jesus Paul emphasizes his presence at â€œGodâ€™s right handâ€, the place of favour and power and it is in this position that Jesus continuously petitions the Father on our behalf. Since Paulâ€™s statement is a response to the question â€œwho is the one who condemns?â€, presumably the petitioning activity of Jesus is aimed at preserving our good relationship with the Father and influencing Him to act justly and mercifully towards us. Instead of these accusations moving God the Father to act against us, He ignores them because Jesus is making petition on our behalf because we are in the right, justified by God through the sacrifice of His Son. Hebrews 7:25 underscores the ability of Jesus to petition successfully in his role as our permanent high priest.

Paulâ€™s reference to the Holy Spirit as petitioner (Romans 8:27) has some interesting dimensions to it as well. Confounded by our human condition, we do not discern clearly what the will of God may be. The indwelling Spirit comes to our aid and translates our inarticulate dependence upon God into the very language God understands. God Himself reaches out, searching our hearts where His own Spirit dwells, and discerns our deepest desire to obey Him, because His Spirit is continuously petitioning Him on our behalf. Our agonized and humble acknowledgement before God of our weakness and fundamental need for His grace becomes bound up with the Spiritâ€™s powerful petition on our behalf. While human weakness prevents the Law from being the means of salvation, the Holy Spirit sustains us in our human weakness lest that very weakness interfere with our salvation in Christ.

The intense nature of the Spiritâ€™s petitioning work is emphasized by Paul in Romans 8:26 where he coins the compound verb hyperentungchanw. I am not aware of another occurrence of this verbal form prior to Paulâ€™s usage in Romans. The Spirit intercedes for us with â€˜ineffable groaningsâ€™ that we as human beings cannot comprehend. Again Paul uses the present tense to emphasize the continuous nature of the Spiritâ€™s petitioning actions.

So we have Godâ€™s Spirit at home in our hearts constantly interceding with the Father on our behalf, helping us express to the Father our deep desires, our frustrations with our human condition, and our dependence upon Him. As well, we have the Son of God at â€œGodâ€™s right handâ€ in heaven continuously petitioning the Father on our behalf so that no accusations by Satan against us will be heard. This is the amazing work of the divine Trinity on our behalf. It goes on moment by moment, sustaining our very life. Truly this is the reason why â€œeverything works together for good for those who love God, who are called according to His purposeâ€ (Romans 8:28). God is â€˜for usâ€™!

A great gift that none of us deserves !!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TrueblueTexican said:


> The New Testament teaching about God as a trinity â€" Father, Son and Holy Spirit â€" is remarkable. A specific role of the Son and the Holy Spirit, perhaps even more amazing, is their work of intercession on behalf of believers.
> 
> Paul tells us in Romans 8:27 that the Holy Spirit â€œintercedes (entungchanei) for the saints according to the will of Godâ€. A few verses later (vs.34) he tells us that the Messiah Jesus, risen and at the right hand of God, â€œindeed intercedes (entungchanei) for us.â€ The author of Hebrews (7:25) similarly rejoices that Jesus, who is able to save people completely, â€œalways lives to make intercession (entungchanein) for them.â€
> 
> ...


I was going to reference the Trinity as the answer to what the Op was asking. Are you a pastor?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Always in Jesus name here.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*In Jesus' name. The name above all other names.*

I always end prayer in Jesus' name. I also have noticed that certain people will never say it. Instead they just say "it is in your name that we pray." That could actually be directed at anybody or anything and I don't understand why they don't just say in Jesus' name.

*Proverbs 18:10*
The name of the Lord is a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.

As for Mary being a co-mediator, that is nowhere to be found in scripture. That is a false doctrine made up by man.

*
1 Timothy 2:5*
For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus;


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*NO*



bigfishtx said:


> I was going to reference the Trinity as the answer to what the Op was asking. Are you a pastor?


But we are ALL Ambassadors for Christ - we should always be in study of Gods Word, we should always be in prayer communing with our Lord !!!

This life is not the final journey, be in this world but not of it - TELL OTHERS ABOUT THE GOOD NEWS FOR MANKIND !!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

george nobles said:


> I have noticed that some preachers say we pray in your name at the end of their prayers. I would like some of your thoughts on this. The Bible says there is only one way to God in 1Timothy2:5 For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus. also in Colossians3:17 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him. Do their prayers have to be answer by God if they do not go through Jesus? Also I have a neighbor that says Mary is co mediator. Let me know what ya'll think about this. Thanks


breaking your questions down by parts:
Jesus is not just a mediator, He is God. The name Jesus, is used by us because prior to the incarnation we do not know how to pray or in whom to address our prayers. we had a difficult time relating to our God. Jesus solved this dilemma. use the name Jesus to address God, the Great I AM, and the Holy Spirit. there is only one God. the omnipotent God we worship doesnt need us to specify prayers to Him out loud. He sees in your heart & mind.

on waiting for an answer, i dont think that's how prayer works. i can write a dissertation on prayer, forms & allocation .. but that's our (man's) interpretations. the only ending we need is .. 'thy will be done'. obedience, like Jesus .. even to the point of sacrifice. dont worry, He knows what you want to say before you thought of it.

on Mary, i wouldnt vilify addressing Mary for an intercession prayer. you would ask us to pray to God for you in time of need. how different can it be asking the Mother of Jesus to say a prayer for us?


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> breaking your questions down by parts:
> Jesus is not just a mediator, He is God. The name Jesus, is used by us because prior to the incarnation we do not know how to pray or in whom to address our prayers. we had a difficult time relating to our God. Jesus solved this dilemma. use the name Jesus to address God, the Great I AM, and the Holy Spirit. there is only one God. the omnipotent God we worship doesnt need us to specify prayers to Him out loud. He sees in your heart & mind.
> 
> on waiting for an answer, i dont think that's how prayer works. i can write a dissertation on prayer, forms & allocation .. but that's our (man's) interpretations. the only ending we need is .. 'thy will be done'. obedience, like Jesus .. even to the point of sacrifice. dont worry, He knows what you want to say before you thought of it.
> ...


tngbmt to answer your last question look up Ecclesiastes9:5-6, Psalms6:5, Psalms115:17, Psalms146:4, How can a person who is asleep in the grave pray for you.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i hope that you've read those verses in their entirety & contemplate their meaning. read revelation.

i'll comment on one. maybe you can explain the remaining verses

let's take David's fear of death in Psalm 6.
from 1-3 David (assumed author) pray for God's help, he's fearful of death, in 4-5 he states..


> 4 Return, O Lord, deliver my soul: oh save me for thy mercies' sake.
> 5 For ... in death there is no remembrance of thee: in the grave who shall give thee thanks? 6 I am weary with my groaning; all the night make I my bed to swim; I water my couch with my tears


David fearful of his inequity, not knowing that the salvation promised means life everlasting, .. torment himself with visions of death. but after all the praying, in 8-10 David was comforted


> 8 Depart from me, all ye workers of iniquity; for the Lord hath heard the voice of my weeping.9 The Lord hath heard my supplication; the Lord will receive my prayer.


he was shown that death does not end as he feared in the verse above. he found comfort that death is not the end. he trusts in God


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> i hope that you've read those verses in their entirety & contemplate their meaning. read revelation.
> 
> i'll comment on one. maybe you can explain the remaining verses
> 
> ...


Psalms6:5 even David understood that when you die you have no remembrance of the Lord and could not give thanks. read Acts2:29, 1 Thessalonians4:16-17, and John5:28-29. I am not saying when you are put in the grave you will stay there for eternity, the Bibles tells us we are asleep waiting on Jesus return to be awaken to be judged. again see verse John5:28-29. My comment was about if Mary could pray for you. that was the reason for the verse I told you to read to help explain the reason why Mary can not pray for ya. Mary is asleep in the grave just like David waiting on the return of our savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i fear that i cannot and do not have the gift of persuasion, the adequate knowledge or the right to lead you in faith. my posts are generally my belief and not design to discredit others' faith. however, i do hope that my posts can make someone search for more knowledge & pray for the gift of understanding (as yours have caused me to read, thank you) ..

one more idea on this theological idea.
read the transfiguration, Moses & Elijah was speaking to Jesus
read the rich man and Lazarus, take note of the living and the dead

have a blessed day


----------

